# Canon Driver LBP3000 for Mac SO 10.6.8



## JulianHt (Aug 13, 2011)

i upgraded to OS 10.6.8 and my Canon laser printer LBP3000 won't print. Where can I find a driver or this SO version?
Thanks,
Julian


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 14, 2011)

Is this a USB or a network printer? Plus are you using the latest drivers?


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 14, 2011)

Did your printer work with earlier version of Snow Leopard? If it did, then your current driver should still work. Drivers don't go bad. You may have buggered your network connection to the driver. Use your *Printers & Fax* preferences pane to redo your printer setup. If you think that only the latest print driver, then Canon does have a website.


----------



## JulianHt (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe printer drivers don't go bad, they become obsolete. So far, with every upgrade in Mac OS, I had to replace the printer driver with the latest version. This time, I haven't been able to find the driver for OS 10.6.8.
Does anyone know the Canon website with drivers to download that is not in Japanese?


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 14, 2011)

JulianHt said:


> Maybe printer drivers don't go bad, they become obsolete.


Nonsense. It would be expected that a driver that worked with MacOS X 10.5 would not work with MacOS X 10.6. However, a driver that worked with MacOS X 10.6.7 or MacOS X 10.6.6 is almost certain to work just fine with MacOS X 10.6.8. This does not mean that Canon did not update its MacOS X 10.6 driver. However, this would not render the older version inoperable. In the case of your printer, a single driver download supports your printer from MacOS X 10.4 to MacOS X 10.6.



JulianHt said:


> Does anyone know the Canon website with drivers to download that is not in Japanese?


You are a non-Japanese living and working in Japan. However, you do not specify your native language. _Not Japanese_ does not narrow things down much. Canon has websites that cater to its customers all over the world. It does not sell your printer in my native USA, but it does sell your printer outside Asia. Why don't you search one of Canon websites for customers who speak your language?

For example, Canon's UK website features driver downloads that support English, French German, Italian, and Spanish. Other downloads on this website support other languages. And, of course, there are many other Canon websites.


----------



## JulianHt (Aug 14, 2011)

Since i write in English, it's pretty obvious that I also speak that language (among others).
I have looked at several Canon websites and only found the driver for Mac OS 10.6.7 - nowhere for 10.6.8 so far.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 15, 2011)

JulianHt said:


> Since i write in English, it's pretty obvious that I also speak that language (among others).


Simply not true. This site is open to everyone who has an Internet connection. Many people whose native language is not English post here. Whatever their native language, most post in English.

But, I digress....



JulianHt said:


> I have looked at several Canon websites and only found the driver for Mac OS 10.6.7 - nowhere for 10.6.8 so far.
> Thanks for the help.


Oh, for Heaven's sake! MacOS X 10.6.8--not MacOS 10.6.8 because there is no MacOS 10.6.8--was a minor update to MacOS X 10.6.7. The driver that is compatible with MacOS X 10.6.7 should work just fine with MacOS X 10.6.8 and any version of MacOS X 10.6 that follows.


----------

